# Help me with a "cool" bar name?Please



## ForeverPink (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi guys and girls

Okay, I am to open a bar in Turkey with my partner, and Turkish partner early this coming new year.

My other half has set me the task of thinking up a new name for the bar, and reckons that im crap at it. Charming hey.

The bar is going to be ethical, is set on a gorgeous seafront location and has the most beautiful sunsets. Perfect for romance, couples, or just a lovely night out. We are aiming the bar at the more sophisticated clientele so wont have dancing boys or rowdy Ibiza type evenings.

Please can you help me out with any name ideas? Preferably one word names. I am trying and have come up with names such as H2o, Dune, Soul City, Garage bla bla

But id like a POW name

So many thanks.

Lorraine


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 30, 2006)

First off, congrtas.what a great news you are opening a bar arty:

It sounds like the bar would be quite fancy. I found lists of bars in Manhattan. take a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yahoo! Local - Find businesses and services near you.

I know you are from the UK so something different?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I'm thinking... Water, sunset, sophisticated... As you mentioned... Might not all be one-worded, but how about:

Coastal Sunsets

Seaside Twilight

Seabreeze(s)


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 31, 2006)

it's a play on your name: Bar B

Or, since Turkey was the former Byzantine Empire, maybe Bar-zantyne.

Oasis, Sirocco, Mistral, Mirage, Pomegranate, Calico Cat, Thoroughbred, are my other suggestions


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 31, 2006)

Coastal Sunsets.

Aquilah mention that, I like that one. Its sounds like a good bar name for people who want to go there for a good time.

Not a wild crazy time.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2006)

Hehehe...I like Bar B!

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 31, 2006)

Bar B is a cute one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

